
So it has come to this: An app that finds someone to pick up your dog’s poop - hbcondo714
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/animalia/wp/2016/07/22/so-it-has-come-to-this-an-app-that-finds-someone-to-pick-up-your-dogs-poop/
======
CarolineW
Discussions of the app itself, some expressing doubts that it's real:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12160013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12160013)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12144150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12144150)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132344)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127218)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116777)

